# 90 240sx wont start



## jimcollins (Aug 2, 2004)

i hope this meets the forums guidelines (rules) if not my bad. here it is, a real good friend just bought a 90 240sx and well (he got thrown in the slammer) but he gave the car to me. i have never wanted a nissan thought about buying a nissan thought i'd own one, but my hen (wife) likes it thinks it's cute. we all should know how that goes but anyway this is what i know about the car a single mother of 4 owned it for most its life and i guess it got hot real hot but it didnt die on her she made it home and shut it off in a cloud of steam. but she could not afford to have it looked at and it sat for 7 mths till my friend got itand know i have it . it turns over it has spark at # 1 plug and is getting gas i have american car motor skills so i surf the net and find this site, join, search, (yes i searched) now im here i dont give a s--- if you all make me look stupid i just need to know where should i start to get this thing to run the ignition fuel fuses etc etc etc thanks for any and all that can help me out and if i sound like im a smart ass its only cause of all the rule crap i keep reading thanks again


----------



## UnosGirl (Jan 31, 2004)

head gaskets gone bye bye?


----------



## twofourtyesex (Aug 4, 2004)

Sounds like it's got a blown head gasket. I had that problem on a 1986 ThunderBird Turbo Coupe. Couldn't figure it out, untill i scrapped the car rebuilt the motor and dropped in a Mustang. :-\ Price a head gasket, get a mechanic to diagnose it maybe even.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

well... lets ask this

- Does the car start?

Yes, continue on.
No - Check starter / Fuses (fuel pump) see if you are getting spark

- when the car is running, does it have smoke coming out of the exhaust or engine compartment

White = Coolant
Blue = Oil

If you are getting any smoke coming out of the engine.. find out where its coming from... if origin is around the head.. consider head gasket replacement immediatly.... and depending on how long the problem has been occouring, your head MAY become warped.. which is a not really that hard to replace.. considering your head gasket is blown anways..


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I was thinking H/G too... Since it turns over we can most likely rule out starter... Since it sparks I guess there goes fuses... Maybe Cylinders are drowned out? I Know this may not be the same thing but my friend overheated his saturn and fried his Piston rings and head gasket, then his engine drowned in oil.


----------



## jimcollins (Aug 2, 2004)

*good lookin out fellow members!*

im gonna check shit out within next couple of days ill post a reply when i know whats up thanks L8tr


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

It turns over and has spark. The other main problems are either timing, fuel or compression (head gasket, rings). most of the time even if the head gasket is blow the engine will try to fire. I would check to make sure your getting fuel, make sure timing is on and chain is ok, and do a compression test.

Some other things to check would be to make sure the MAF is pluged in, and there are no disconted piping from it to the TB. make sure all conectors are secured corectly. Is it an auto or manual?


----------



## jimcollins (Aug 2, 2004)

*its a stick*

hey thanks for the info any and all is appreciated


----------

